# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Proxy Server

## The Pathfinder

Pershendetje.

Kompania ne te cilen punoj perdor nje software per SEO dhe duke qene se ben shume trafik apo edhe SPAM,
kerkohet qe te ndertohet nje Proxy Server lokalisht per fshehjen e IP dhe daljen online me nje IP tjeter.

Eshte e mundur qe nese perdor IP e albtelecomit dhe nderton nje Web Proxy ne nje Server lokalisht,
te kesh mundesi te dalesh online me nje IP tjeter, ne menyre qe IP e albtelecomit te te mos behet ban?

Ju faleminderit!

----------

